# Looking for advice on hinges to handle heavy load



## JohnHHaines (May 21, 2018)

In my basement, I have a TV on a stand between sets of bookcases. Not wanting to waste the space behind the TV, I built two shallow depth (about a paperback deep) shelves to go behind the TV.

Fast forward a while, and we have a larger TV (the other one having left with my son to college). It's a lot harder to reach the books, and I would like to hang the bookshelves on hinges attached to the larger bookshelves on either side, and have them hide the TV, but swing open to reveal the TV.

So really, use the bookshelves as "cabinet doors".

The shelves are roughly 4' x 2'. I don't know exact weight, but easily 40-50 lbs.

However, I have no idea what he best hinge might be.

- concerned about it carrying the weight of a bookshelf full of books
- want it to close flat (a protruding hinge pin would be ok
- must be able to open 180 degrees to allow reveal of TV, and not interfere with TV viewing

Any advice ?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

have you considered a continuous hinge such as the piano hinge ?
it can be mounted with only the spine being visible.









.


----------



## JohnHHaines (May 21, 2018)

That's what I was thinking of, wasn't sure if they would hold the load because it will be vertical, not horizontal.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

I have used piano hinges in numerous applications, both horizontal and vertical
and never experienced the hinge itself fail….. if anything, the screws fail by pulling out.
you could test the strength if you can find wood of the similar type of the cabinet 
and a piece the size of the door, install the hinge and apply downward pressure.
particle board and MDF presents its own set of challenges. (but doable).
I guess describing the cabinet itself would be of more help as well as some photos.

.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I agree that piano hinge would be a good bet, because of all of the screws they can support a lot of weight. The hinges usually come with screws that are fairly short. If the sides of your bookcase can handle it, you could substitute longer screws to add strength.


----------



## JohnHHaines (May 21, 2018)

Thanks all. I will do a mock-up and test - screw length was my other concern, may need to replace the "big box" MDF bookcases with solid pine like mine to hold the screws.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

If you are putting screws into MDF or soft wood, you can strengthen it by putting a drop of super glue in the screw hole. I do this often and works well.


----------

